# zweiten Full HD Monitor mit vga - Auflösung nicht möglich!



## Mekonomen06 (8. Februar 2010)

*zweiten Full HD Monitor mit vga - Auflösung nicht möglich!*

Heeey Servus alle miteinander,

und zwar habe ich einen 17" Monitor mit 1280x1024 via DVI an meine NVIDIA 7500LE (irgend so ne schlechte oem Grafikkarte auf dem Niveau von ner 7200 oder 7300). So, und jetzt möcht ich via VGA meinen 24" Monitor (1920x1200) dran hängen. Nur lässt mich der Grafikkartentreiber das nicht, er sagt das des ausserhalb des möglichen Bereichs liegt. Ich kann nur jede Auflösung darunter auswählen (auch 1920x1080), allerdings verzerrt das ganze ja das Bild auf dem 24"er.
Liegt das ganze an der Grafikkarte die die Auflösung mit vga einfach nicht wiedergeben kann, und das Problem wäre mit einer neuen halbwegs aktuellen Grafikkarte gelöst, oder liegt es daran das so eine hohe Auflösung generell nicht mit vga realisiert werden kann, oder ist das evtl. nur ein Problem weil ich noch meinen kleinen 17" parallel mit dvi an der 7500LE angesteckt habe (und wenn dies der Fall ist kann ich die Monitore dann tauschen und ich krieg mit dvi die volle Auflösung wärend ich mit vga den 17"er anstecke)? Das Problem ist einfach das ich keine Informationen über die Grafikkarte rausfinde, weils so n oem Quark ist 

Wäre einwandfrei wenn mich jemand ein stück schlauer machen würde. Vielen Dank euch schonmal 

Nette Grüsse
Mekonomen06


----------



## mattinator (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: zweiten Full HD Monitor mit vga - Auflösung nicht möglich!*

Hört sich an wie falscher Treiber für den Monitor. Welches Windows hast Du, welche Version des Grafiktreibers ?


----------



## Mekonomen06 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: zweiten Full HD Monitor mit vga - Auflösung nicht möglich!*

falscher Grafikkartentreiber? :-O ^^
Hab im Moment Windows Vista und heute den NVIDIA Treiber bei chip runtergeladen, das hat die Versionsnummer 196.21. Und die ganzen Einstellungen hab ich dann mit der NVIDIA Systemsteuerung mit der Versionsnummer 2.8.290.13. Helfen die Infos dir/mir weiter?


----------



## mattinator (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: zweiten Full HD Monitor mit vga - Auflösung nicht möglich!*



mattinator schrieb:


> *falscher Treiber für den Monitor*



In der NVIDIA Systemsteuerung bzw. den Anzeige-Einstellungen sollte man auch im Vista die durch die Grafikkarte unterstützten Auflösungen auflisten können (geht zumindest im XP). Die Auflösungen des 24" Monitors stehen sicher im Handbuch. Im NVIDIA Control Panel kann man selbst Auflösungen hinzufügen, wenn sie im Monitor-Treiber nicht enthalten sind, vom Monitor jedoch unterstützt werden.


----------



## Mekonomen06 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: zweiten Full HD Monitor mit vga - Auflösung nicht möglich!*

Ja, das weis ich schon, ich habe auch die Auflösung des Monitors (1920x1200) hinzugefügt, allerdings sobald ich auf übernehmen gehe wird der Monitor schwarz und bringt eine Meldung "Auflösung ausserhalb des Bereichs".


----------



## SuEdSeE (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: zweiten Full HD Monitor mit vga - Auflösung nicht möglich!*

dann unterstüzt der monitor keine 1920x1200 oder die hz sind zu hoch eingestellt oder so, liegt aufjedefall am monitor


----------



## Mekonomen06 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: zweiten Full HD Monitor mit vga - Auflösung nicht möglich!*

Also für den Monitor gibt es keinen Treiber.

Ich hab jetzt nochmal die genaue Fehlermeldung:

Außerhalb des Bereichs
Horizontalfrequenz: 74,6 KHz
Vertikalfrequenz: 59,9 Hz

Bringt das euch was?


----------



## Mekonomen06 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: zweiten Full HD Monitor mit vga - Auflösung nicht möglich!*

Hey mir ist grad aufgefallen das der Monitor "nur" 1920x1080 unterstützt, dann ist natürliklar das er so eine fehlermeldung bringt. Ich komm mir jetzt irgendwie ziemlich dämlich vor, aber ich dachte die Full hd auflösung ist 1920x1200 .... sorry, war absoluter käse, ich hoffe mit 1080 klappt jetzt alles so wie ich es mir vorstelle.

Gruss
Mekonomen06


----------



## SuEdSeE (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: zweiten Full HD Monitor mit vga - Auflösung nicht möglich!*

was für ein monitor ist es denn genau? modelbezeichnung ?


----------



## Riccardo23 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: zweiten Full HD Monitor mit vga - Auflösung nicht möglich!*

...das ist dann aber kein 24 Zöller sondern eher 23 Zoll oder sowas. Aber ich frage mich warum du den qualitativ höherwertigen Monitor am minderwertigen Anschluss und den minderwertigen Monitor am höherwertigen Anschluß anschließt? Andersherum hätte das ganze viel mehr Sinn


----------



## Mekonomen06 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: zweiten Full HD Monitor mit vga - Auflösung nicht möglich!*

Ist ein 23,6" Monitor von Medion, äh der hat die bezeichnung MD 20120.

Ja ich benütze den grösseren Bildschirm für Fernsehen, und für ps3 zocken (dafür braucht ich auch den hdmi anschluss), deswegen steht der auch nicht auf meinem (kleinen) Schreibtisch, sondern n meter weiter weg auf nem Tisch, den 17" Monitor benütz ich dementsprechend für Internet und Office.
Soll das heißen das ein richtiger 24"er 1920x1200 beherrscht?


----------

